# Wendeschützschaltung über Aus



## badinslu (3 März 2020)

Gute Tag!

Bin sonst immer nur am Mitlesen jetzt brauch ich mal eure Hilfe.
Unsere Aufgabe ist es verscheide Schutzschaltungen von vps in sps umzustellen, das ganze funktioniert bis jetzt auch ganz gut. 
Nur hängt es schon seit einer Woche an der Wendeschützschaltung ÜBER AUS. Ich bekomme sie einfach nicht zum laufen. Vielleicht brauch ich nur mal ein kleinen Denkanstoß. 
Ich lade im Anhang mein aufgestieltest Programm und die umzustellende Schaltung hoch Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. 


LG


----------



## escride1 (3 März 2020)

Vergleiche Dein Programm.
S1&F2=Schalter
S2&S3=Taster


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2020)

Nur mal so als Tipp:
Die Logo-Software kann auch Kontaktplan.
Den fertigen Plan kann man dann nach Funktionsplan umwandeln lassen


----------



## hucki (4 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Tipp:
> Die Logo-Software kann auch Kontaktplan.
> Den fertigen Plan kann man dann nach Funktionsplan umwandeln lassen


Ja, kann man. 
Aber lesbar sind die Ergebnisse höchst selten.


----------



## escride1 (4 März 2020)

Was die LogoSoft alles kann herauszufinden hab ich mir abgewöhnt als ich das erste Mal unbedacht Horizontal und Vertikal ein schickes Anordnen machen wollte und vorher nicht gespeichert habe.

Seitdem: Nur das nötigste.


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Ja, kann man.
> Aber lesbar sind die Ergebnisse höchst selten.



Naja für die einfache Aufgabe gehts gerade noch.
Aber du hast natürlich recht.
Obwohl die Logo immer mehr kann und preislich interessant ist, ist sie bei uns aufgrund der Software von der Liefervorschrift geflogen


----------



## nade (11 März 2020)

mhm.... Ja eine Philosophie wie AWL, SCL, KOP oder FUP.

Denke mal, das Problem liegt in dem jetzigen plan in erster Linie mal daran, dass die 2. Richung noch nicht beschaltet ist. Wieviele iengänge hast du? 1? Motorschutz, Ausschalter und 2* Ein. ??
Bei der Steuerung brauchst du mal fürs Erste nicht Öffner Schließe, außer eben negiert. Das mit Öffner und Schließerkontakte brauchs Hardwareseitig, Steuerung reichen je ein Schließer, oder 1 Öffner. 
Also Software brauchs nicht jeden Kontakt einzeln, auch eine Rückmeldung bedarf, wie gemacht, keinen eigenen Kontakt. Hardwareseitig, also Taster und Schütze kommt das nicht ungünstig, auch in Bezug, dass eine SPS schneller schaltet, als es ein Schütz kann. Taster verriegeln, Schützkontakte Verriegeln.
Software evtl mal an SR Bausteine gedacht?


----------

